

Think women in tech is just a pipeline problem? - sinak
https://medium.com/@racheltho/if-you-think-women-in-tech-is-just-a-pipeline-problem-you-haven-t-been-paying-attention-cb7a2073b996/

======
sinak
I'm tactically resubmitting this, as the previous post [1] set off the flame-
war detector (# comments > # upvotes). But this is an excellently-written and
thoughtful article, and deserves more visibility than it previously received.
Please weigh commenting carefully with your contribution to setting off the
flame-war detector.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959217)

